# Beyonce says she can't go to church because she's too popular....



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

What say you? I got a couple of choice words but I'll put them on pause momentarily

http://www.eurweb.com/story/eur43811.cfm
*BEYONCE CAN'T ATTEND CHURCH: Singer claims her fame won't allow public worship.*

Multi-award winning, Platinum selling singer/songwriter, actress and former front woman of Destiny's Child, Beyonce, always gets mobbed by fans when she attends religious services, so she has made the difficult decision not to go anymore.

She said, "I can't really go to church anymore, which is a shame. People have come up to me in church during the sermon and, of course, people watch everything I do. They come up and take pictures on their mobile phones too."

"They are very nice, but I think God understands if I miss Sunday service!"

Beyonce also revealed she will never officially confirm that she has married rapper/business mogul Jay-Z. 

"I don't deny it. I just don't talk about it," she told Britain's Look Magazine. "We have never talked about us and it has kind of protected our relations."

"A lot of actresses that have had successful relationships don't talk about them, so neither do I. I just want to protect my private life." (source: Gospel News Wire)


----------



## Keen (May 27, 2008)

I can see her point. I hope she finds other way of nurturing her spirituality.


----------



## good2uuuu (May 27, 2008)

Interesting. I know several famous people who attend church regularly and who are active in their churches. Perhaps if she went regularly or to a church where a lot of celebs go then she wouldn't be bothered so much. It's just understood at these churches that this is church, not a show. I know one thing, I am not going to judge her because only God knows what's in her heart. I'm only human, so I can only see the outside. Besides, scripture admonishes us not to judge lest we be judged.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 27, 2008)

Wow!!!!, I want to pray for her right now.  Not judging, but once you let yourself be moved from the physical church, then it is only a matter of time before the enemy attacks with a plan to remove you from the "Church". Nothing should keep her from worshipping.  If she was a regular member then perhaps people would just get use to her.  What about her home church where everyone knows her?  What about some of the mega churches where other celebs attend?  


I'm sure many of you have seen this but I thought this was a fitting place for it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPDnqZxTWeU


BTW:  just thought of this, can't Bey afford a nice disguise?  Disquised and coming in either earlier than the crowd or just after the crowd seems like a feasible way to attend church, I mean, only if you really wanted to attend though.


----------



## AfroKink (May 27, 2008)

*There must be other Christian celebrities... enough that they can have their own church.

Lys*

ETA: Maybe she's a little conflicted as well.  I just watched this video on youtube.

Lys


----------



## good2uuuu (May 27, 2008)

Maybe she could do like Little Richard does when he visits my parents church. He comes in late with his entourage and leaves just as the sermon is ending. No one bothers him and he still is there for prayer, tithe and offering and the sermon.

Then I don't know how Jay feels about church, etc. with all he's involved with. I wonder if that's part of the problem.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 27, 2008)

Not being condesending, I do not care how famous I am No, one on Earth will not Keep me away from God! No one!


----------



## SEMO (May 27, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> Interesting. I know several famous people who attend church regularly and who are active in their churches. Perhaps if she went regularly or to a church where a lot of celebs go then she wouldn't be bothered so much. It's just understood at these churches that this is church, not a show. I know one thing, I am not going to judge her because only God knows what's in her heart. I'm only human, so I can only see the outside. Besides, scripture admonishes us not to judge lest we be judged.


 

Good idea.  If she was just one more celeb among others it might not make a difference.  The congregation would be used to seeing famous people.


----------



## SEMO (May 27, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> Maybe she could do like Little Richard does when he visits my parents church. He comes in late with his entourage and leaves just as the sermon is ending. No one bothers him and he still is there for prayer, tithe and offering and the sermon.
> 
> *Then I don't know how Jay feels about church, etc. with all he's involved with. I wonder if that's part of the problem*.


 

Interesting.  You may have a point with this.


----------



## gone_fishing (May 27, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> What say you? I got a couple of choice words but I'll put them on pause momentarily
> 
> http://www.eurweb.com/story/eur43811.cfm
> *BEYONCE CAN'T ATTEND CHURCH: Singer claims her fame won't allow public worship.*
> ...


 
If she finds a regular church to attend they will eventually get over her attending if she is consistant. They might guffaw and awe at first but it won't always be like that if she goes consistantly. Once they get to know her, she'll be fine.

The Pastor of that church should get a handle on his congregation and maybe mention her presence so folks aren't sitting there the whole service going is that Beyonce? And then move on to preaching God's word. She is not "assisting" God by not going to services (unless she just doesn't want her own fruits scrutinized because folks are all up in your business when it comes to church).

Additionally, I don't know if her husband could get any farther from the church than he appears to be so I'm wondering if he is having an impact on her spiritual growth.


----------



## Amour (May 27, 2008)

this is sad.

I feel she is making excuses as she doesn't seem to be prevented from going other places because of her fans. But then again, the regular congregration will probably be indifferent to her presence, but I guess when everyone else realises where she is, I can imagine it will disrupt the whole service.


----------



## victorious (May 27, 2008)

I'm here picturing what probably happens...Folks bowing their head with one eye peeking in her direction...people placing their offering in the basket and snapping a pic on their way back to their seats. 

My pastor won't stand for such.  I can see him interrupting praise and worship and setting folks straight ... "I hope y'all greeted the King of Glory like that. Stop worrying what she got on. Are you clothed in righteousness? Y'all came to worship Christ or Man?" He might even forget about the program and start preaching.


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

KissKiss said:


> this is sad.
> 
> I feel she is making excuses as she doesn't seem to be prevented from going other places because of her fans. But then again, the regular congregration will probably be indifferent to her presence,* but I guess when everyone else realises where she is, I can imagine it will disrupt the whole service.*


 
The bolded statement has prompted me to post my thoughts because it is APPALLING to me that one celebrity can disrupt an entire worship service. If this is the case, everybody from the pulpit to the back door need a shake-up call.... Ain't no celebrity on planet earth should have that much power to disrupt a TRUE worship service unto the Lord.

With that said: 

I think Bey simply does not want to go to church anymore and she's using the whole fame/popularity thing as an EXCUSE. If she doesn't want to go to church anymore, fine. But don't blame the fans. 

Celebs go to church and folk don't bother them and if they do, then those so-called fans are in church for the wrong reasons and 2) that pastor needs to put folk in check. THE LORD JESUS CHRIST went to synagogue EVERY SABBATH (St. Luke 4:16) so if Jesus did it, so can we, regardless of our "celebrity"....

At my church, we have waves of celebrities that come through... we have some sports celebs/legends that attend as well. Some folk are star-struck for a minute but then they get over it fast, esp. after regular attendance and a swift reminder from the pastor about WHO and WHAT the worship service is REALLY supposed to be about: JESUS CHRIST!

And a couple of posters have mentioned this as well: who you MARRY can have an influence on church attendance...esp. if the church attendance was sporadic or non-existent already....


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

victorious said:


> I'm here picturing what probably happens...Folks bowing their head with one eye peeking in her direction...people placing their offering in the basket and snapping a pic on their way back to their seats.
> 
> *My pastor won't stand for such.* I can see him interrupting praise and worship and setting folks straight ... "I hope y'all greeted the King of Glory like that. Stop worrying what she got on. Are you clothed in righteousness? Y'all came to worship Christ or Man?" He might even forget about the program and start preaching.


 
My pastor wouldn't either... don't get embarrassed!


----------



## Southernbella. (May 27, 2008)

Hmmm...I think it's more likely that she just doesn't want to go to church anymore.

Although, she visited my old church back when she first went solo and it was exactly like she said. 

She has enough money to hire her own personal pastor, I'd think. You can be a Christian and not go to a church building every Sunday. But she does need guidance.


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Hmmm...I think it's more likely that she just doesn't want to go to church anymore.
> 
> Although, she visited my old church back when she first went solo and it was exactly like she said.
> 
> She has enough money to hire her own personal pastor, I'd think. You can be a Christian and not go to a church building every Sunday. But she does need guidance.


 
Jesus went to synagogue every sabbath. (Luke 4:16). 

And hire her own personal pastor? Are you for real, Lauren?


----------



## gone_fishing (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Hmmm...I think it's more likely that she just doesn't want to go to church anymore.
> 
> Although, she visited my old church back when she first went solo and it was exactly like she said.
> 
> She has enough money to hire her own personal pastor, I'd think. You can be a Christian and not go to a church building every Sunday. But she does need guidance.


 
I wholeheartedly agree and disagree with this . 

On the one hand, Church attendance is not about becoming legalistic. It's a matter of grace. A person does not HAVE to attend church to be saved, to be a good Christian, to grow spiritually, etc. Rather, a Christian *SHOULD* attend church to learn about the greatness of God’s gift of salvation, to learn how to become more like Christ, and to have opportunities to minister to others.

However, WE are the church body. We (all christians) make up the body of christ. If I didn't have a church home, I'd feel like a toe walking around without a food or an arm walking around without a body.

And I know that I personally have waivered in my faith MORE when I do not go to church. Church fellowship is important, as well as accountability, the opportunity to partake of communion, the blessing of having the Spirit be there (where 2 or more are gathered in His name).

There's just SO much you miss by not going.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 27, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Jesus went to synagogue every sabbath. (Luke 4:16).
> 
> And hire her own personal pastor? Are you for real, Lauren?


y

Um...yeah? Like a chaplain...someone to go on the road with her and pray and counsel her. Maybe not a pastor, but spiritual advisor. I'm sure she wouldn't be the first celebrity to do so.

And again, I have never seen in the Bible where you HAVE to go to church every Sunday to be a Christian, to be saved, to walk, or to be like Christ. It is certainly something to aspire to, but I don't think I'm ready to say Beyonce is no longer saved or a Christian just because she doesn't go to Sunday service. She could be doing the work of Christ out there on the road. We don't know. Her relationship is between her and God, and none of us can say.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 27, 2008)

adequate said:


> I wholeheartedly agree and disagree with this .
> 
> On the one hand, Church attendance is not about becoming legalistic. It's a matter of grace. A person does not HAVE to attend church to be saved, to be a good Christian, to grow spiritually, etc. Rather, a Christian *SHOULD* attend church to learn about the greatness of God’s gift of salvation, to learn how to become more like Christ, and to have opportunities to minister to others.
> 
> ...


 
I agree and disagree with you as well. 

I'm sure there are lots of people who have to go to church every Sunday or else they fall away and backslide. I'm not sure what that says about their faith, but I don't judge. And I don't judge those who seek God on their own and don't have a church home. Hopefully they are accountable to someone and are doing the Lord's work on their own. And I agree that church attendance is an important part of anyone's Christian walk.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> y
> 
> Um...yeah? Like a chaplain...someone to go on the road with her and pray and counsel her. Maybe not a pastor, but spiritual advisor. I'm sure she wouldn't be the first celebrity to do so.
> 
> And again, I have never seen in the Bible where you HAVE to go to church every Sunday to be a Christian, to be saved, to walk, or to be like Christ. It is certainly something to aspire to, but I don't think I'm ready to say Beyonce is no longer saved or a Christian just because she doesn't go to Sunday service. She could be doing the work of Christ out there on the road. We don't know. Her relationship is between her and God, and none of us can say.


Lauren I'm with you. 

It is not the place of any of us to question her walk or her beliefs. If she feels uncomfortable, then she can be fed spiritually in other ways. Some of these responses, seem a little short sighted and preachy to me. And folks wonder why some people get turned off to the church.

She also gives back to her church home in Houston a lot and probably communicates with her pastor regularly, who officiated her wedding.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (May 27, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Jesus went to synagogue every sabbath. (Luke 4:16).
> 
> And hire her own personal pastor? Are you for real, Lauren?



Jesus also died on the cross and turned water to wine.


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> y
> 
> Um...yeah? *Like a chaplain...*someone to go on the road with her and pray and counsel her. Maybe not a pastor, but spiritual advisor. I'm sure she wouldn't be the first celebrity to do so.
> 
> And again, I have never seen in the Bible where you HAVE to go to church every Sunday to be a Christian, to be saved, to walk, or to be like Christ. It is certainly something to aspire to, but I don't think I'm ready to say Beyonce is no longer saved or a Christian just because she doesn't go to Sunday service. She could be doing the work of Christ out there on the road. We don't know. Her relationship is between her and God, and none of us can say.


 
Ahhh... ok... I understand that... and certainly when one is traveling, it is helpful to have some kind of plan/strategy to stay connected to one's local church body. Today's technology we can watch church services online, get CDs/DVDs of services, etc. But these things are NOT TO REPLACE the actual/physical/tangible assembly and fellowship with other believers.

And I think we've been careful to not associate her salvation with her church attendance. But to blame/justify her lack of attendance on her celebrity is a COP-OUT. For one, other celebs go to church regularly and don't have the same issues. Just like Jesus went to synagogue on the sabbath (Luke 4:16), He didn't let His "celebrity" keep Him from going to the House of the Lord. None of us have an excuse.


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Jesus also died on the cross and turned water to wine.


 
Context, please?


----------



## gone_fishing (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> I agree and disagree with you as well.
> 
> I'm sure there are lots of people who have to go to church every Sunday or else they fall away and backslide. I'm not sure what that says about their faith, but I don't judge. And I don't judge those who seek God on their own and don't have a church home. Hopefully they are accountable to someone and are doing the Lord's work on their own. And I agree that church attendance is an important part of anyone's Christian walk.


 

I cannot understand how someone who says they NEED the church and to be there every Sunday means one should be unsure about whether they have faith (but you don't judge) but saying I don't want to attend church cause fans might bug me is okay. :/


----------



## gone_fishing (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> *Hmmm...I think it's more likely that she just doesn't want to go to church anymore.
> *
> Although, she visited my old church back when she first went solo and it was exactly like she said.
> 
> She has enough money to hire her own personal pastor, I'd think. You can be a Christian and not go to a church building every Sunday. But she does need guidance.




If our trust in God is going to grow, we have to learn to step out in faith, moving out of our comfort zone and taking chances - and that includes the fear of being accosted at church because of one's popularity. On the road, I can understand her having clergy with her to minister to her but to just blame not going on the fans. Just sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (May 27, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Context, please?



Come on now, you are an intelligent woman.


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Come on now, you are an intelligent woman.


 
Thank you... and my intelligence compels me (when suitable/appropriate) to seek information and understanding before responding.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Hmmm...I think it's more likely that she just doesn't want to go to church anymore.
> 
> Although, she visited my old church back when she first went solo and it was exactly like she said.
> 
> *She has enough money to hire her own personal pastor*, I'd think. You can be a Christian and not go to a church building every Sunday. *But she does need guidance.*




True.

I think she should set up some personal bible studies where just a few people attend or she have a very small home gathering.  With her money there are lot's of options.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (May 27, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Thank you... and my intelligence compels me (when suitable/appropriate) to seek information and understanding before responding.



I'll pass on that. I feel that it explains itself and to expound upon it would be useless.  But I will say this and it's not to you in particular: It saddens me that many Christians feel the need to sort of force or strong arm other people into going to church by making them feel like they are not a good Christian without doing so or that this is the only way. This backfires many times and pushes folks away.


----------



## Hil84figer (May 27, 2008)

My question...who r we to say, she is not getting filled spiritually.  Are we there with her 24/7.   Who are we  to JUDGE? Do we even have the right too. Last I know only the Lord has that right.  Only HE know's Beyonce's  heart and HIS relationship with her.  She clearly is Christian.  Beyond that it's between her and God.  For me I'll leave it at that.


----------



## gone_fishing (May 27, 2008)

Hil84figer said:


> My question...who r we to say, she is not getting filled spiritually. Are we there with her 24/7. Who are to JUDGE? Do we even have the right too. Last I know only the Lord has that right. Only HE know's Beyonce's heart and HIS relationship with her. She clearly is Christian. Beyond that it's between her and God. For me I'll leave it at that.


 
Sometimes people take "do not judge" out of context. I'm not saying that's the case in THIS situation.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 27, 2008)

adequate said:


> I cannot understand how someone who says they NEED the church and to be there every Sunday means one should be unsure about whether they have faith (but you don't judge) but saying I don't want to attend church cause fans might bug me is okay. :/


 
Yeah, I guess that came out wrong. I don't understand people who say they absolutely can't miss a Sunday for fear of backsliding or losing faith, but if that is what they need to stay on their path, then I don't knock it.

It's the same for Beyonce...I don't fully understand her, and I think she probably just doesn't want to go to church, but I don't knock her for it and I hope she finds a way to get the fellowship she needs.


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

I'd like to kindly point out that I don't think anyone has questioned her salvation or her spirituality. I do question the validity/logic/soundness of her reasoning for not wanting to attend church. Apparently she feels church attendance is a vital part of her spiritual/religious walk, or else it would be a non-issue for her but she made remarks concerning it.

To blame someone else's actions for her own actions is giving up your own responsibility/accountability to the situation. And this same principle would apply to anybody, regardless of status.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 27, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Lauren I'm with you.
> 
> It is not the place of any of us to question her walk or her beliefs. If she feels uncomfortable, then she can be fed spiritually in other ways. Some of these responses, seem a little short sighted and preachy to me. And folks wonder why some people get turned off to the church.
> 
> She also gives back to her church home in Houston a lot and probably communicates with her pastor regularly, who officiated her wedding.


 
Thanks JR. I agree with you...I'm sure she's doing God's work in ways that we probably don't see or hear about, and I hope she's getting the fellowship and guidance she needs. But I won't sit here and say that someone in her position NEEDS a church home and NEEDS to be in it every Sunday.


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Yeah, I guess that came out wrong.* I don't understand people who say they absolutely can't miss a Sunday for fear of backsliding or losing faith,* but if that is what they need to stay on their path, then I don't knock it.
> 
> It's the same for Beyonce...I don't fully understand her, and I think she probably just doesn't want to go to church, but I don't knock her for it and I hope she finds a way to get the fellowship she needs.


 
I used to feel that way, but now I don't...but I do notice that when I lax attendance (when I can go but don't versus if I'm missing Sunday service because I'm out of town or in class), I can slip re. my personal relationship and being in the presence of the Lord with like believers offers strength and encouragement.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Thanks JR. I agree with you...I'm sure she's doing God's work in ways that we probably don't see or hear about, and I hope she's getting the fellowship and guidance she needs. But I won't sit here and say that someone in her position NEEDS a church home and NEEDS to be in it every Sunday.



Exactly. If she is uncomfortable during the whole service, the point/message is lost.


----------



## PaperClip (May 27, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> Exactly. If she is uncomfortable during the whole service, the point/message is lost.


 
I think it is possible for Bey to find a church where she can be comfortable and worship freely, if she really wants to find one.


----------



## MrsHouston (May 27, 2008)

GReat link...thanks for providing.



MissAlyssa said:


> *There must be other Christian celebrities... enough that they can have their own church.
> 
> Lys*
> 
> ...


----------



## plainj (May 27, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> I'm sure many of you have seen this but I thought this was a fitting place for it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPDnqZxTWeU


Thanks SuperNova for that link. I watched pt 1 & 2 and those videos had a weird effect on me. I found myself getting very excited and praising God for those videos. 
I agree with many of the other posters on Beyonce going to church. Nothing should stop her. If she found herself in a situation really needing/wanting God I'm sure she would find a way, no doubt.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 27, 2008)

She should find a small church (one that's not high profile) to attend.

Because that's a trick of the enemy to lure her out of church.

She has no problem going to the clubs and having people come up to her and ask for her autograph so she shouldn't use it as an excuse.

There still are many church's around that care for your soul and not the autograph they can sell on ebay.


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 27, 2008)

I remember Michael Jordan saying how he had to stop going to church because they would always want him to address the congregation and stuff plus folks wouldn't leave him alone. Can you imagine how that must feel? You come to praise the Lord and hear the Word and people are taking your picture, whispering and staring at you throughout the whole service, getting mobbed once service is over etc. And y'all know that once folks found out that Beyonceor Michael Jordan belongs to such a such church there's gonna be way more folks up in there besides the congregation. There won't be a calming down after a while, it'll become a tourist attraction/freakshow.


----------



## gone_fishing (May 27, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Yeah, I guess that came out wrong. I don't understand people who say they absolutely can't miss a Sunday for fear of backsliding or losing faith, but if that is what they need to stay on their path, then I don't knock it.
> 
> It's the same for Beyonce...I don't fully understand her, and I think she probably just doesn't want to go to church, but I don't knock her for it and I hope she finds a way to get the fellowship she needs.


 
Okay, let me clarify.  I don't mean that if you miss ONE Sunday you are going to turn into a crack toting prostituting homewrecking murdering bank robber.  I just know...well let me put it to you this way.

A few weeks ago my Pastor said that we'd notice something. We have the benefit of listening to our Pastor on the internet if we must miss service. But one of the things he said is to reflect on those times that you are fighting yourself to go to church. 

I mean you had a long week, you're tired, you don't feel good, you have a lot to do...and you can come up with a million reasons why missing church today is no big deal...he believes and I believe that for some reason..._that _tends to be the Sunday Pastor preaches on something you NEEDED to hear. I've found that to be true.

 I've talked myself out of going to church a few times...wasn't doing anything special but after I hear my Pastor say that I went back and listened to the internet sermons from weeks that I missed and boy oh boy...they were right on target for what I was going through at the time.  I should have been there!

The thing is every time I've come up with reasons NOT to go I'm always very fulfilled when I go and I always feel better about having gone. That's just me. But no, one Sunday doesn't ruin me.

The other point is for most of us, it starts off as one Sunday at a time. You miss one then it becomes easier to miss others then it becomes easier to miss a prayer time you committed to or a bible study you committed to and before you know it you haven't been to church or picked up your bible in a year and some. 

In Beyonce's case...okay sure...she's popular. And you're probably right that she'd be distracted BUT she gives the impression that it's the congregations fault. I mean that just sounds like an excuse for something she already wanted to do.

And her husband, well, Jigga or whatever his name is...

The Bible tells us to be very careful about giving our affections, because our heart influences everything else in our life.

Above all else, guard your heart, for it is the wellspring of life Proverbs 4:23).

We also tend to become like the company we keep. This principle is closely related to the first one and is just as important in friendships as in dating.

Do not be misled: Bad company corrupts good character (1 Corinthians 15:33).

So I still have to wonder what types of influences Beyonce may be getting from her husband who - well I'm not sure WHO he stands behind.


----------



## gone_fishing (May 27, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> She should find a small church (one that's not high profile) to attend.
> 
> *Because that's a trick of the enemy to lure her out of church.*
> 
> ...


 
AMEN! Jesus Christ is my only superstar! She wouldn't have me all out of myself and forgetting to worship Christ. If the Holy Spirit is anywhere in that church, His presence will be felt OVER Beyonce's.


----------



## treybaby2005 (May 27, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit said:


> I'll pass on that. I feel that it explains itself and to expound upon it would be useless. But I will say this and it's not to you in particular: It saddens me that many Christians feel the need to sort of force or strong arm other people into going to church by making them feel like they are not a good Christian without doing so or that this is the only way. This backfires many times and pushes folks away.


I agree with you.


----------



## Sweet C (May 28, 2008)

I have to agree with RR and adequate

There are other options.  Matisyahu is a Hasidic Jew and is quite a popular artist, and makes it a point not to have concerts and such on Saturday and fellowships with a small local Hasidic congregation in the area, b/c that is is what is important to him.  I saw Obama in Redemption Outreach in Greenville, SC and no one seemed to be bothering him when the message went forth.

If attending service at church is important to you, then your "fame" should not stop you.  Like RR said, Jesus was mobbed in the streets over the miracles he performed, but that didn't stop him from going into the temple on the Sabbath and teaching/preaching.  If the people are being bothering you after the pastor has admonisted them then maybe try a different service.  In most large congregations, you have a large number of people who are not members attend the 11am Sunday Service, so it may be better to try a midweek service or an 8am service, where typically you have more members there (less visitors) who are focused on the Word, and not on who is here and who is not here.


----------



## newslady (May 28, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> I remember Michael Jordan saying how he had to stop going to church because they would always want him to address the congregation and stuff plus folks wouldn't leave him alone. Can you imagine how that must feel? You come to praise the Lord and hear the Word and people are taking your picture, whispering and staring at you throughout the whole service, getting mobbed once service is over etc. And y'all know that once folks found out that Beyonceor Michael Jordan belongs to such a such church there's gonna be way more folks up in there besides the congregation. There won't be a calming down after a while, it'll become a tourist attraction/freakshow.


 
*I can sympathize with Bey and MJ.*

*Because I'm on TV everyday, I'm considered a "local celebrity" in my area. **And sometimes it does take away from my "church experience" when people are pointing and whispering and distracting me. during service.*

*Maybe I should do a better job ignoring them. But lemme tell you - it's hard.*

*I've also had experiences like MJ where the pastor or someone else "calls me out" during service to say I'm there. Or asks me to address the congregation - give them "a Word"!*
*That's the most annoying part EVER!*
*People should be there to get fed and learn about Jesus - not look at me! And someone from the pulpit announcing my presence sure doesn't help.*

*But I have found a church where I'm a "regular visitor" and I know the pastor well. I've told him how much I appreciate the fact that he doesn't draw attention to me. More pastors should realize those of us who are in the limelight get enough attention paid to us during the week. Sundays, while I'm in church, I'm trying to get my JESUS ON, not be treated like a "celebrity"!*

*Another note - Jesus is everywhere. I can have church anywhere - my car, my bedroom, work, even my bathroom. While Christians are required to fellowship together, we should expand our thinking to realize that can happen anywhere:*
*Mathew 18:20: For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the middle of them.*

*So I'm not gonna waste any time judging Bey or anyone else.*
*I have no idea where she is on her spiritual journey. I just hopes she gets the Word somehow.*


----------



## divya (May 28, 2008)

Well, best thing to do is pray for her...


----------



## NGraceO (May 28, 2008)

good2uuuu said:


> Interesting. I know several famous people who attend church regularly and who are active in their churches. Perhaps if she went regularly or to a church where a lot of celebs go then she wouldn't be bothered so much. It's just understood at these churches that this is church, not a show. I know one thing, I am not going to judge her because only God knows what's in her heart. I'm only human, so I can only see the outside. Besides, scripture admonishes us not to judge lest we be judged.


 
Amen hun!!! You said it all!


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (May 28, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> y
> 
> And again, I have never seen in the Bible where you HAVE to go to church every Sunday to be a Christian, to be saved, to walk, or to be like Christ. It is certainly something to aspire to, but I don't think I'm ready to say Beyonce is no longer saved or a Christian just because she doesn't go to Sunday service. She could be doing the work of Christ out there on the road. We don't know. Her relationship is between her and God, and none of us can say.


 
ITA


----------



## metamorfhosis (May 28, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> BTW: just thought of this, can't Bey afford a nice disguise? Disquised and coming in either earlier than the crowd or just after the crowd seems like a feasible way to attend church, I mean, only if you really wanted to attend though.


 
I totally agree with you SuperNova. If I were Beyonce, I would buy a short red wig, hat, loose fitting dress like granny would wear (so you can't see her bootylicious), flat shoes, and glasses. And that way, no one would probably look her way and she could go to any church undetected.


----------



## Lenee925 (May 28, 2008)

adequate said:


> And her husband, well, Jigga or whatever his name is...
> 
> We also tend to become like the company we keep. This principle is closely related to the first one and is just as important in friendships as in dating.
> 
> ...


 

He also calls himself "hova" while telling people to lift their hands. Strange; but that's just me.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (May 28, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Thanks JR. I agree with you...I'm sure she's doing God's work in ways that we probably don't see or hear about, and I hope she's getting the fellowship and guidance she needs. But I won't sit here and say that someone in her position NEEDS a church home and NEEDS to be in it every Sunday.


 

ITA with all of your posts.


----------



## Farida (May 29, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> She should find a small church (one that's not high profile) to attend.
> 
> Because that's a trick of the enemy to lure her out of church.
> 
> ...



You cannot possibly compare going to a church and going to a club. At a club it is irritating to be asked for autographs, at a church, you want serenity and space to hear the sermon, worship & pray.


----------



## Farida (May 29, 2008)

I think it would've worked out better if she had a church she had attended before she got famous to go back to regularly.

I would say her best option would be to have small fellowship Sundays ( a mini-service) with a pastor and her band, crew, friends and fellow celebrities.

With her level of celebrity, whether or not the pastor and congregation left her alone, you know the paparazzi would be waiting every Sunday without fail. Also "new" members who want to see her.


----------



## babydollhair (May 29, 2008)

I used to attend a church that had celebrities attend on a regular basis, football players, musicians etc, and generally speaking they sat in the front and a point was made that they could/would not be distrubed. (sp?) i think as a celeb, she can have body guard or have it blocked off if she sat in a certain area just like anywhere else. i just dont think that is an excuse...sorry

i think what she means is she doesnt want to go to church.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 29, 2008)

upgrader said:


> I used to attend a church that had celebrities attend on a regular basis, football players, musicians etc, and generally speaking they sat in the front and a point was made that they could/would not be distrubed. (sp?) i think as a celeb, she can have body guard or have it blocked off if she sat in a certain area just like anywhere else. i just dont think that is an excuse...sorry
> 
> *i think what she means is she doesnt want to go to church*.


 
ITA.  If she wanted to go, then she would put forth the effort to find a church that would help her to make a way to attend and fellowship without becoming an idol right there in the church.  As Christians, we need to get the Word in us regularly.  We also need to fellowship with one another regularly together and bring the glory to God corporately.


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 29, 2008)

There are celebrities and then there are CELEBRITIES. We have a few that attend my church(mainly entertainers) some more often than others but they're no where near Beyonce or Michael Jordan staus. They less frequent attendies get a few stares but I think they are pretty much left alone. I don't know what kind of chaos would be let loose on us if a mega celeb joined the church. Between the paparrazi and folks just attending to get a glance at them. If they joined a small church how long do you all think it would remain small. The sectioning of an area and bodyguard thing MAY work but how sad to be in the house of the Lord and have to be separated and worry about your safety. Maybe the can get sick and shut in visits from one of their church's ministers. Still sad though.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 29, 2008)

I'm not making the comparison in that way.

If you have body guards surrounding you non stop at a club that means that you want your privacy, (no autographs, pictures etc) but it still doesn't stop them from going out to the club.

So if you really want to do something you'll find away. (Denzel Washington and Angela Basset don't use that as an excuse)

I attended a few churches in LA that had many celebrities and I never say anyone walk down in the middle of service and do that, but then it has alot to do with the kind of church you attend, what the Pastor will allow and of course what the people are there for.

Upgarder I think you're right maybe she doesn't want to go to church.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 29, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I'm not making the comparison in that way.
> 
> If you have body guards surrounding you non stop at a club that means that you want your privacy, (no autographs, pictures etc) but it still doesn't stop them from going out to the club.
> 
> ...


 

I agree.  Because to God, we are all his children.  God is a respector or no one person over another and so Beyonce needs to find a church where her pastor shares that belief.  I hope she is getting the Word somehow/somewhere though.  There are a lot of churches that broadcast live services on streamingfaith.com.  Before I joined the church I attend, that is how I got my word, not because of her reasoning, but just because I was waiting for God to send me to my church.  In the meantime, I wasn't going to miss out on the word for any thing.


----------



## GETHEALTHY (May 29, 2008)

YAAAAA KNNOOOWW WHAAATTT!! She needs to give it a rest! As many of you have said, there are lots of famous people who attend church, I mean even TYRESE goes to church on Sunday!!! If he can go in the mists of all the (please excuse this) church hoeserplexed (you know every church has 1 or 2, hopefuly no more than that) then she should have no problems. Why not try joining a church and talking to the pastor about the people who come up to her for the wrong reasons. (i know MY pastor would say something)

We recently lost a musical legend who was a member of my church, Spanky Alford (a guitarist who played for some of EVERYBODY, from 2Pac to Joss Stone. He's mostly known for his work with Tony Toni Tone and most reciently Raphel Saddiq) We were expecting a large turnout for the homegoing service that would include a few famous folks. Well, the first thing my pastor said at the beginning of the service was "I just want you all to know that NO ONE who walks in here today is famous! If you feel like you just have to have an autograph, suck it up!" He basicly made it know to the people in attendance that no one would out shine the presence of God nor the pourpose of the Service. 

She has no excuse!!!


----------



## Harmony0221 (May 29, 2008)

I can understand where she is coming from but where there is a will there is a way. If she really wanted to be in attendance she would be!


----------



## Amour (May 29, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> She should find a small church (one that's not high profile) to attend.
> 
> *Because that's a trick of the enemy to lure her out of church.*
> 
> ...


 
i wholeheartedly agree with this esp. the bolded


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 4, 2008)

Since I don't know Beyonce personally and do not know what her life is like I will just pray for her. I pray that God feeds her spirit in whatever way he sees fit and that he will guide her and keep her.


----------



## slimting (Jun 4, 2008)

Going out in public to eat or going to clubs where you are paid to be seen and talking to fans is totally different from being in church. When you are out you put up a front to deal with your celebrity. Maybe when she goes to church she just wants to be herself, shout, holler, cry, fall out, etc., without worrying that someone might sell it or put it on youtube. For some people being in church is finding peace and oneness with the Lord. How can you be at peace when you always have to watch your back? Its like being mobbed by fans when you are sitting on the toilet trying to do #2. You're not comfortable and why shouldn't she be able to feel at peace?

She may have gone to church for years or pray with her mother on the weekends. I don't think going or not going to church makes you more or less christian. I don't need a pastor to interpret the bible in the way he sees fit, I can read it myself and gain my own understanding. I'm sure there is plenty of people she can call if she has questions about a passage from the bible, or she can google it.


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 4, 2008)

slimting said:


> Going out in public to eat or going to clubs where you are paid to be seen and talking to fans is totally different from being in church. When you are out you put up a front to deal with your celebrity. *Maybe when she goes to church she just wants to be herself, shout, holler, cry, fall out, etc., without worrying that someone might sell it or put it on youtube. For some people being in church is finding peace and oneness with the Lord. How can you be at peace when you always have to watch your back? Its like being mobbed by fans when you are sitting on the toilet trying to do #2. You're not comfortable and why shouldn't she be able to feel at peace?*
> 
> She may have gone to church for years or pray with her mother on the weekends. I don't think going or not going to church makes you more or less christian. I don't need a pastor to interpret the bible in the way he sees fit, I can read it myself and gain my own understanding. I'm sure there is plenty of people she can call if she has questions about a passage from the bible, or she can google it.




Very true reply. I agree with every word!

An Easter ago, I went to my moms church where LL Cool J is a member. He was there with his wife, and of course after service there were mobs of girls trying to get his autograph in their Sunday best. (I wasn't one of them, but I was straining to get a peek ) To me, that is so tacky and disrespectful to treat someone as a celebrity after they just finished worshiping with their family.  I can only imagine how someone like Beyonce may feel, no matter how small and private the congregation may be, there will always be someone who will harass them.

I know after church I want to feel peaceful and collect my thoughts, I would definitely never attend if I had to be afraid that other people , even a small few, would be all up in my grill piece asking for an autograph, or staring at me during service while they should be communing


----------



## shawniegee (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm appalled that people would be taking pictures of her during a sermon and filming her during church.  Obviously she had to be at church in the first place for her to complain about how people react to her.  Ya'll comparing Beyonce to B list celebrities.  Heck Montell Jordan was at my old church and it was girls screaming during service when saw him coming in, go figure.  I don't think we get brownie points from God, for judging her.  We don't know the whole deal, no matter how much we think we do.  So what's the point. We all have obstacles, hers is a little different from the average, but nevertheless it's an obtacle.  All you can do is geniunely pray she finds a solution, if your really that bothered by it.


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, the only scripture that comes to mind about this situation is, "Don't forsake the fellowship of saints.

Hebrews 10:24-25

24And let us consider and give [a]attentive, continuous care to watching over one another, studying how we may stir up (stimulate and incite) to love and helpful deeds and noble activities,     25Not forsaking or neglecting to assemble together [as believers], as is the habit of some people, but admonishing (warning, urging, and encouraging) one another, and all the more faithfully as you see the day approaching.


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, the only scripture that comes to mind about this situation is, "Don't forsake the fellowship of saints.

Hebrews 10:24-25

24And let us consider and give [a]attentive, continuous care to watching over one another, studying how we may stir up (stimulate and incite) to love and helpful deeds and noble activities, 25Not forsaking or neglecting to assemble together [as believers], as is the habit of some people, but admonishing (warning, urging, and encouraging) one another, and all the more faithfully as you see the day approaching.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 11, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Well, the only scripture that comes to mind about this situation is, "Don't forsake the fellowship of saints.
> 
> Hebrews 10:24-25
> 
> 24And let us consider and give [a]attentive, continuous care to watching over one another, studying how we may stir up (stimulate and incite) to love and helpful deeds and noble activities, 25Not forsaking or neglecting to assemble together [as believers], as is the habit of some people, but admonishing (warning, urging, and encouraging) one another, and all the more faithfully as you see the day approaching.


 
This doesn't HAVE to occur in a church building. We fellowship on this board all the time, for example.

If she is still being led, God will lead her to exactly where she needs to be.


----------



## Ms. Vea (Jun 24, 2008)

All I have to say is JESUS wasnt too popular to go to church.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> I remember Michael Jordan saying how he had to stop going to church because they would always want him to address the congregation and stuff plus folks wouldn't leave him alone. Can you imagine how that must feel? You come to praise the Lord and hear the Word and people are taking your picture, whispering and staring at you throughout the whole service, getting mobbed once service is over etc. And y'all know that once folks found out that Beyonceor Michael Jordan belongs to such a such church there's gonna be way more folks up in there besides the congregation. There won't be a calming down after a while, it'll become a tourist attraction/freakshow.



Eric Benet, Halle Berry, CeCe Winans and Dion Sanders have attended my momma's church.  Famous people attend TD Jakes' church all of the time REGULARLY.

Whatever, Bey.  You can't say you're married but you can publicly announce that you're too famous for church.  Girl, shut up.

Okay, I realize that I'm being unreasonable.  I think that my mommas church ups the security when a celebrity is attending.  They usually sit in the front or near the choir/band stand and exit through the back of the church.  She could get that set-up so that she can attend and worship regularly.  You can't really see them unless you're in the tithing line making it around the church.


----------



## firecracker (Jun 24, 2008)

slimting said:


> Going out in public to eat or going to clubs where you are paid to be seen and talking to fans is totally different from being in church. When you are out you put up a front to deal with your celebrity. Maybe when she goes to church she just wants to be herself, shout, holler, cry, fall out, etc., without worrying that someone might sell it or put it on youtube. For some people being in church is finding peace and oneness with the Lord. How can you be at peace when you always have to watch your back? Its like being mobbed by fans when you are sitting on the toilet trying to do #2. You're not comfortable and why shouldn't she be able to feel at peace?
> 
> She may have gone to church for years or pray with her mother on the weekends. I don't think going or not going to church makes you more or less christian. I don't need a pastor to interpret the bible in the way he sees fit, I can read it myself and gain my own understanding. I'm sure there is plenty of people she can call if she has questions about a passage from the bible, or she can google it.


 
What if she got the spirit and folks u-tube it all over the world  (like they did that fall)  ITA with your post though.


----------



## firecracker (Jun 24, 2008)

adequate said:


> reflect on those times that you are fighting yourself to go to church.
> 
> I mean you had a long week, you're tired, you don't feel good, you have a lot to do...and you can come up with a million reasons why missing church today is no big deal...he believes and I believe that for some reason..._that _tends to be the Sunday Pastor preaches on something you NEEDED to hear. I've found that to be true.
> 
> ...


 
Powerful and so true!


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Jun 26, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> This doesn't HAVE to occur in a church building. We fellowship on this board all the time, for example.
> 
> If she is still being led, God will lead her to exactly where she needs to be.


 
ITA.  Since when is the church the only place you can worship God? My bible says where 2 or 3 are gathered in His name...

She might be having bible study privately, daily devotions, etc...

And since when was she the spokesperson for Chrisitianity?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 26, 2008)

not to put anyone down I think its all crap anyway.  How you going be shaking your body and carrying on and telling guys how much they want you and be up in church on Sunday.  If you going to sin in my opinion go all the way out, why do a little do it up.  its like if your going to rob a bank why get a few hundred when you can rack up thousands if you only get twenty dollars your going to do 10-20 anyway might as well get a all you can. I mean good grief.  I can see if she was repenting but she isn't she is doing her thing.  I wouldn't even expect her or any of those stars to be in church at all and its no shock to me if they say they would never do it.  It says a lot about you the person doing all that you do that is certainly in no way pleasing to God and then talk about the spiritual realm get the heck out of here with that.  I would love for her to go spiritual and repent I would buy her album because I like her voice but I am so not intersted in her swinging her behind around on stage and saying Thank you God What!!!!!!


----------



## cminter (Jul 2, 2008)

You know what is funny....... and I apologize because I did not read every posted remark....but people are choosing to define a building as church. Everyone talks about not JUDGING. Yet in the same paragraph still JUDGE. If GOD be our judge- then so be it. Beyonce' is human as is all of us. Her mistakes are magnified because of her public popularity. If none of us have a close enough relationship with her to offer to have devotion with her or to invite her to a bible study- then none of us should voice any negative opinions. We do not know how she is being fed, and therefore we can not say she is or is not being fed. Women of God please learn to love and respect everyone. I have grown and learned more spiritually through my interaction with "Ordinary" people who God places in my life. I minister and others minister to me on the street corner through casual- deep conversation. Open your hearts and eyes and understand our God is not confined to a BUILDING.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow...I'm appalled at some of the posts here.  I rarely come into this forum and now I recall why.  I am a Christian and I grew up in church and currently attend services weekly.  I will not judge Beyonce negatively based on the reason she gave for not attending services.  I understand where she is coming from.  I put myself in her shoes.  Spirituality and worship is sacred and very personal.  I'm not a celeb and I don't like folk all up in my spiritual business.  It would bug me when my mom would comment on wether or not I was feeling the spirit in service.....I wanted to scream "why are you looking at me in church?...leave me the heck alone when I'm trying to worship!!!"  But God would probably strike me dead if I spoke to my mom like that....Anyway, I sometimes take issue with those who don't got to church because "there are so many hypocrites...blah, blah, blah"  but I think her concerns are valid.  I hope she does have the opportunity to fellowship with other believers in some form, though.

Wow....my spirit is really vexed right now.  Pray for me.erplexed  Maybe I'll search for an uplifting thread next...


----------



## spelmanlocks (Jul 5, 2008)

cminter said:


> You know what is funny....... and I apologize because I did not read every posted remark....but people are choosing to define a building as church. *Everyone talks about not JUDGING. Yet in the same paragraph still JUDGE.* If GOD be our judge- then so be it. Beyonce' is human as is all of us. Her mistakes are magnified because of her public popularity. If none of us have a close enough relationship with her to offer to have devotion with her or to invite her to a bible study- then none of us should voice any negative opinions. We do not know how she is being fed, and therefore we can not say she is or is not being fed. Women of God please learn to love and respect everyone. I have grown and learned more spiritually through my interaction with "Ordinary" people who God places in my life. I minister and others minister to me on the street corner through casual- deep conversation. Open your hearts and eyes and understand our God is not confined to a BUILDING.



I must concur.

Plus like someone already said, Beyonce is not just any celebrity, in my opinion she is more famous than the average black celeb so it may be a little harder for her than some other celebs.  I agree its probably a lot for her to deal with the commotion around her attending church. The commotion might cause others to deflect from receiving the word of the lord also.  I refuse to pass any judgment on her because we all fall short of the glory.


----------



## pearlygurl (Jul 5, 2008)

Although the "church" is not a building...I do think it's *VERY *important that we all have a support group/accountability partners/prayer partners who can help us grow spritually. Hopefully, she has some people like that in her life


----------



## Cinda2503 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ms. Vea said:


> All I have to say is JESUS wasnt too popular to go to church.


 

I usually don't come here in but.....i don't think you can or should compare beyonce to jesus or jesus to beyonce

I would think that the type of attention a pop star and a religious figure would attract in church is going to be pretty different attention.  One would get attention that is filled diginity and sacredness while the other would get "take a pic with me Bey! how's jigga!"

plus...being or not being in church does not equal a lack of spirituality...the kingdom of heaven does not lie in a building made of bricks; it lies within your heart.....


backing out of thead now......


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 7, 2008)

It's been a minute since I posted in this (my own) thread!  Looks to have been "spirited" and thankfully respectful participation by all!

I hang my opinions (not judgements) on two scriptures:

Luke 4:16: "He went to Nazareth, where he had been brought up, and on the Sabbath day he went into the synagogue, as was his custom. And he stood up to read"

Jesus did not ONLY assemble with fellow believers in His home or at the local Starbucks. He went into THE SYNAGOGUE...as was His custom. In other words, HE ALWAYS DID IT!

Hebrews 10:25: "Not forsaking or neglecting to assemble together [as believers], as is the habit of some people, but admonishing (warning, urging, and encouraging) one another, and all the more faithfully as you see the day approaching."

Peace and love....


----------



## xxCami (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm 
Honestly if she feels that is how she would be comfortable. 
then what is the issue. 
Big deal.. its not like God is gonna punish you b.c you dont go to his house. 
Im not a church goer either but I believe. 
and faith is all I have . and I am content with it. .

and your right .. Jay-z could be the problem.. but who blames him . 
Its not keeping them away from god its just it is what it is.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jul 12, 2008)

The sad thing she is right. 

But why would any beleiver find anything intersting about someone who caters to everything contrary to Kingdom living. If anyone can tell me that her music and music videos are pleasing to God than I will retract this post. She doesn't claim to be a Beleiver but a "church girl". So what if she wants to go, or she doesn't want to go, who cares?! God will only except hot or cold. Luke warm is spewed out! And PLEASE don't blame her husband. She got what she wanted and he never pretended to be anything else.

*A double minded man is unstable in all his ways.*

Just like you and I , the Lord has a standard . Just like we can't cater to the flesh, she can't. We may be "vague and unclear" in what He expects (only because we won't read what He has written or not bold enough to say it) but He is VERY clear! Her music and her videos keep people tied to carnal behaviors. Get over it! You know you can't dress and sing about things that appeal to your lower nature and find yourself thriving in the things of God. Come on! 

The only reason people say they "can't judge her" is because they love the sin too. 

*The rain falls on the just as well as the unjust.*

Please don't be fooled into thinking that because she is famous , God is blessing her. Just like bad things happen to the righteous. Supposedly good things happen to the unrighteous. The enemy will feed your appetite and God will allow it because of your disobedience.

*Open rebuke is better than secret love.*

If you really cared so much for her as an entertainer, then you would be praying the scriptures over her. Not for the blessings of God but for the convication of the Holy Spirit. Her success in the earth is not important but her eternal life is what matters. You think it's okay that she may be saved but her influence in the earth keeps others from salvation or beleviers from Godly living?! 

All idols must come down! 

....okay here come the stones!


----------



## Blossssom (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, when you're as rich as Beyonce, what you need church for anyway?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 12, 2008)

Blossssom said:


> Well, when you're as rich as Beyonce, what you need church for anyway?


 
 I can always count on you Bloss to make me smile

I can't say that Beyonce's telling the truth 100%, but assuming she is..............

My personal concern is why people are *MORE CONCERNED *with Beyonce when they are in church, than in *RECEIVING THE SPIRIT OR CONNECTING WITH GOD OR GETTING A SPIRITUAL MESSAGE/DELIVERANCE!*

That's where my focus is. Beyonce is a human being, and people should not be worshipping her in church! They should be worshipping God


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jul 13, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I can always count on you Bloss to make me smile
> 
> I can't say that Beyonce's telling the truth 100%, but assuming she is..............
> 
> ...


 
Exactly! ITA


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 15, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I can always count on you Bloss to make me smile
> 
> I can't say that Beyonce's telling the truth 100%, but assuming she is..............
> 
> ...


 
I'm not going to lie....i do listen to some of her music. It's very hard getting around not knowing about her if you live on planet Earth. But one thing, I am very, very selective about what music I listen to from her and I don't watch any of her videos. For instance, I like "Cater 2 U" and "Wishing on a Star" but seriously, almost all of her music is too seductive and sexually suggestive. I can't even think of anything or an excuse to say otherwise. It's too much.


----------



## leeshbeesh (Jul 16, 2008)

Do the millions of fans and paparazzi stop her from eating and shopping? But church is too overwhelming?


----------



## Zeal (Jul 16, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> The bolded statement has prompted me to post my thoughts because it is APPALLING to me that one celebrity can disrupt an entire worship service. If this is the case, everybody from the pulpit to the back door need a shake-up call.... Ain't no celebrity on planet earth should have that much power to disrupt a TRUE worship service unto the Lord.
> 
> With that said:
> 
> ...


 
Agreed. Sorta kind of celebs attend my church nd we pay them no mind.  it just like everyone else in the congregation. If celebs attended on a constant basis it wouldnot be a big deal, or at least when ever they could.  Just like when you are in college when you come home for fall, spring, Thanksgving, Christmas: You stop by the church.


----------



## Blossssom (Jul 16, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I can always count on you Bloss to make me smile
> 
> I can't say that Beyonce's telling the truth 100%, but assuming she is..............
> 
> ...



Bey got enough money, she should build her own church


----------



## Stella B. (Jul 16, 2008)

If she's too popular to go to church, then I hope she stays on her knees (in prayer) at night in her bedroom!!  Oh lord, what did I just say???


----------



## leeshbeesh (Jul 17, 2008)

Hil84figer said:


> My question...who r we to say, she is not getting filled spiritually. Are we there with her 24/7. Who are we to JUDGE? Do we even have the right too. Last I know only the Lord has that right. Only HE know's Beyonce's heart and HIS relationship with her. *She clearly is Christian*. Beyond that it's between her and God. For me I'll leave it at that.


 
Really? erplexed


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jul 18, 2008)

leeshbeesh said:


> Really? erplexed


 
double "really?" on that one. I must have missed it. How can she  CLEARLY be a Christian. A tree is judged by the fruit that it bears. We are all examined the same way. 

How can we ALL read the same scripture from the same God, do things differently and ALL be right?  Not so. Yahweh is very clear in what He expects from those that are His. But there will be many that will profess Him with their lips but their hearts are far from Him. Let each Man (human) examine himself.

_Lord help us to walk according to your Word. Help us not to water down the Truth with our own poor interps to better suit the double minded. And let us also not add to it to make it too harsh to see the love You put into creating them. _


----------

